# Eclipse... Am I The Only One Wondering Why It Doesn't Have Its Own Section?



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Lets go Mods... it's the best ROM for this phone.. it commands a separate section!


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got to second this!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.

In regards to the topic, if a developer wants their own sub we have venues for them to request this & we do so upon them submitting said request.
*The developer has to want this*


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I haven't used it but I have wondered...


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Im requesting it for him! I feel he deserves it. Lots of time and effort put in. Heck of a rom, massive support from dev, huge user base. Cant ask for more.


----------



## Nekro (Jun 23, 2011)

Should be in the works soon... much needed.

http://bit.ly/trO5t6

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

+10000


----------



## TragicRemedy (Oct 6, 2011)

I wonder the same thing.....


----------



## beast18 (Nov 5, 2011)

this rom is the best love it !!! good work


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

+1


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

+1


----------

